# acrylic sheet for viv doors



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

would this be suitable to make my sliding viv doors?

Wickes *–*Insulation*–*Constructional Insulation*–*Acrylic Sheets*–*Acrylic Sheet


----------



## Velosus (Feb 26, 2008)

i was thinking the same, i think its a good idea, but i bet its prone to scrtches and would not be as clear as glass


----------



## zukomonitor (Nov 11, 2007)

Velosus said:


> i was thinking the same, i think its a good idea, but i bet its prone to scrtches and would not be as clear as glass


thats true + it depends whats going in the viv and how big the doors would be - cos it is flexible to a degree and big snake or lizard might pop out the door!:lol2:


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

On my next viv build i may use this to test it! but still some vivs to fill!


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

*what's the difference between this and perspex - can someone tell me please before I order the wrong one??!!*

my biggest single door won't be bigger than 17" square and that's for smalllish lizards so should be ok. 

it's a good price & easy to cut they say (ho ho they're paid to say that!!)

and I should think it's probably a bit stronger than standard 4mm glass, toughened glass is best but I'm trying to do this on a budget - aren't we all!


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi I have this on two of my vivs!! Its strong enought but is slightly prone to scratches but not that bad! the scratches made on mine are from the lock on the doors!! It doesnt seem to effect the the temperature at all. 

But you may need a set of runners at each end as not as sturdy as glass the reps may push it out at that part!!


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

thanks snowyj99 

Maybe I'd better order some more runners then 

never ends does it - you think you've got it all organised then something else says you gotta buy me, me, me!!!


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

We've got acrylic in all of our vivs, as its so light-weight and easy to cut. The only one thats scratched is our tegu viv, where has has been irritable over winter wanting to go out roaming and has scratched it up. This has been over a couple of years, mind. All of the others are fine as the animals dont scratch the doors.

I would make sure that you chose the outdoor-use acrylic, or it may discolour in time when exposed to the light.


----------



## sweetvicky (Dec 21, 2006)

If you are looking for cheap glass, you should try pound shops and using the glass from the clip photo frames. My local one does 12" by 16" frames.

Its not very thick (prob about 2mm) but strong enough for most dragons and small snakes  and it doesn't flex


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> *what's the difference between this and perspex *


*Essentially there is no difference, Perspex is just a brand name for acrylic sheet, it's a high quality one and other brands may not be as good, but for our purposes it makes little difference.*

*There are basically two types of acrylic sheet, cast and extruded, cast is more expensive and machines better, extruded is cheaper and doesn't machine as cleanly, but for viv doors etc it's perfectly adequate.*

*All acrylic sheet, cast or extruded and regardless of brand, scratches more easily than glass, so you need to think about how you use it and what's going in the viv. Amphibians for instance would be fine, and most snakes too (I have an acrylic front on my cornsnake viv and it doesn't get scratched), but lizards with sharp claws would make a mess of it in no time at all.*

*If you use it be sure to clean it with a soft clean cloth, paper towels will scratch it minutely and make it cloudy.*


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks Graham - that's a brilliant reply, very helpful


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

your welcome let us know how it goes on!! : victory:


----------



## pjlucy (Dec 7, 2007)

sweetvicky said:


> If you are looking for cheap glass, you should try pound shops and using the glass from the clip photo frames. My local one does 12" by 16" frames.
> 
> Its not very thick (prob about 2mm) but strong enough for most dragons and small snakes  and it doesn't flex


 
Hate to be a stickler, but i would never use 2mm glass, to easy to crack, always go for a minimum of 4mm

And yes perspex is fab, easily clean, wont break if dropped, cheaper than glass, we kitted out 8 stack viv with it and it cost us less than £50, already cut.


----------

